# Bookmarks and Synching



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm struggling to figure this out. I have bookmarks to SD for Dolphin HD but when I sync the bookmarks to Google, then from Google to the stock browser, everything shows up in local and not in the folders I organized them in.

Also, where are these bookmarks even synching in Google? And how can I get everything moved to Chrome for Android using synching and actually having everything show up and look the way it should? Chrome only imports from the stock browser, so why would I even need to have bookmarks synced with Google?

Can anybody make sense of bookmarks and synching with Google and across different browsers?

Thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------

